# Avatars?



## Squirrel Nutkin

So is there anywhere we can go to see the avatars? I thought I saw a rabbit on the list... but no squirrel! No nuts! What kind of crazy place is this?


----------



## Felonious Ntent

If there is an avatar you want to use. Post the url in the avatar thread in the Meta forum.


----------



## Vuron

Hrmm I could've sworn I saw Psionicist in here a little while ago...

Damn he's gone , you're right apparently no nuts allowed!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Concidering the number of Nutkinlanders here I would definatley say there are nuts allowed.


----------



## Piratecat

Vuron said:
			
		

> *Hrmm I could've sworn I saw Psionicist in here a little while ago...
> *




That has been addressed.


----------



## el-remmen

*NO HTML?  *

<H3>MY AVATAR ROCK THE FARM!!!</H3>

Oh, and I am testing HTML 

Edit: Why no HTML?


----------



## Darkness

Damn; I'll have to find a cool avatar to use, too...

[edit]I think I've found one for now... [/edit]


----------



## Lisa Nadazdy

I'm here. Where's the booze?


----------



## Lisa Nadazdy

There we are, an avatar I can live with...


----------



## Doc_Souark

WOW  I love the new boards ! And my avatar is cool too !


----------



## Vuron

My animated gif ownz j00!


----------



## Mark

_Mark pulls out a bottle of schnapps and passing it to Lisa..._


----------



## Doomsdaisy

The avatars are cool.  Its well hidden, and I'd have to search for it again, but there is a button on one of the many personal options menus that allows you to look at ALL of the avatars at once.  It took about ten minutes to load over a cable modem, heaven help those of you with dialups.

My only complaint is that out of the 300,000 avatars, half of them are FREAKIN' POKEMON CHARACTERS!!!


----------



## Vuron

DD is a tekken character?!?


----------



## Ashtal

*I like that...*

...there is a selection of female choices, though we need more X-men like Pheonix, Rogue, Storm and others, as well as a few more DC Heroes, video games...OOH! I would love to have Lara Croft.  I may have to go hunting...


Ashtal


----------



## Darkness

I really like Mark's Avatar - it's suitably creepy! 

As for the large number of Pokémon avatars: Yeah, but a few are usable, I guess...  Let's just hope that the number of other avatars will increase soon.


----------



## Lucita

For anyone who still seeks the full list of Avatars...

Scroll to the top of your screen and click on "user cp."  From there, click on "edit options."  Scroll all the way down on the new screen, and click on the link entitled "More Info" underneath the Avatar heading.  Then, come back several hours later and you should be able to see half of the available avatars.

Needless to say, there are not any that suitably represent my beauty.


----------



## Lidda

What?  Lucita, all the WotC Iconics have broadband connections.  Didn't White Wolf include one in your benefits package?

What?  They didn't?

Too freakin' bad.  Our dental plan is better too!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I must say I like your avatar Lidda.


----------



## Lucita

Lidda said:
			
		

> *What?  Lucita, all the WotC Iconics have broadband connections.  Didn't White Wolf include one in your benefits package?*




As a matter of fact, they did.  I stated "several hours" because I realize that not everyone benefits from such an arrangment.



> *Our dental plan is better too! *




We do not recieve a dental plan.

Of course, since the vast majority of White Wolf's employees have transcended petty mortal concerns, including dentistry, there is no need for a dental plan.  If we require new teeth, we simply regenerate them.


----------



## Darkness

Iconic character avatars would be cool... 

(D&D iconics, that is; there sure are a lot of _other_ iconic avatars. Oh, and some V:tM iconics would be cool, too.)


----------



## Crypt King

*So what's the filling date on Avatars?*

So when do we have to have our Avatars in Morrus?


----------



## Doc_Souark

<<<< I got mine from the list, somehow it fit me


----------



## TalonComics

*Custom Avatar*

I too would love to have my avatar be the same as the one on EZBoards. Is that even an option?

~D


----------



## turky_Knight

Turky_Knight will rule all


----------



## Thorntangle

*URL for avatar?*

Is there a "insert-URL-here" avatar function that can be activated on these boards?  Sticking to one set of avatars, no matter how many Pokemon options, can get stagnant.  Then the ugly avatar turf wars break out.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Thorntangle, Morrus is working on that one.  It wasn't necessary for board operations, so he let it slide 'til last.


----------



## Artoomis

Squirrel Nutkin:

Look to page 37 of the Avatars - found by cliking "User CP" and then "Options" and "Change Avatar" (this is by memory - it should be close to that).

You'll find Rocky the Flying Squirrel!!


----------



## Grim

yah i noticed the pokemon thing... i had to scroll through like 10 pages of the before finding something decent... its easiest to start at the front of the list, and skip to the end when you run into the pokemon... i think... MY AVITAR LACKS PUPILS!!! HIS EYES ARE BLANK! COOL!!!


----------



## Grim

just checking the differnt things you can doblue 
silver 
crimson
*Bold!!* 
_Italics!_ 
Underlined!


----------



## Horacio

And this:

*Bold-italic-underlined red largetext!!!*


----------



## Dieter

*Kudos to Custom Avatars!*

This makes life alot easier.


----------



## Henry@home

Hello, All! What do you think o' that little Avatar o' mine?

I Like the Wonder Woman, Ashtal! I hope this means that the  moderator position is going to your head!


----------



## RogueJK

Is it just me or are there entirely too many Pokemon avatars?


----------



## Agamon

No, certainly not you.


----------



## Turlogh

*just checkin'*

Same name, same sig (for now), new avatar.


----------



## bondetamp

<--- I went for the conservative choice. 

[edit]Ah. Now it works.[/edit]


----------



## MythandLore

I was just looking as Grand Pooba Eric's Avatar, it's all super awesome and magnum Size.


----------



## Wolf72

so did I just get lucky and end up with a scruffy looking wolf (not dog!) picture?

I picked avatar 72 without any knowledge of what it was ...


----------



## SarahHeacock

*Distracting Avatars*

Anyone else finding the new boards much more difficult to read than the old

(And I don't even want to think about trying to read over my dialup connection with a picture on the side of every post as WELL as the sig pictures)

Esp the avatars that -move-

It is very hard to keep my eyes on the text and not all this distracting fluff


----------



## EricNoah

If you don't want the avatars (or members sigs, for that matter, which often have pics in them) to show to save on bandwidth, you can change that option in your user control panel.


----------



## SarahHeacock

*Thank You Thank You Thank yOu!*

MUCH better!

Wow. No images. This is better than the old boards!


----------



## WSmith

Way too many Pokemon avatars. I didn't like any of them, except for a few that were taken, so I went and made my own.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

*I know I'm an idiot...*

...and I still haven't figured out avatars. And Crypt King got Speed Racer before I even knew he was available! Damnation!


----------



## Ishamael

*Avatar Size*

Morus, could you possible make the limits (64 x 64) on the avatars a bit larger. Some of the ones already in there are bigger than that. 80 x 80 maybe?


----------



## ColonelHardisson

*Help!*

I'm stumped. Can anyone explain how I can use an avatar? The only place I see where to actually do it is on the registration form; do I have to re-register? Can someone explain to me how to do this?


----------



## WSmith

Col. H. Click on the User CP button, then click edit options. Scroll down to the bottom and click "change avatar."  And there you go.


----------



## ColonelHardisson

*Ahh!*

Thanks, WSmith. Sorry for my stupidity.


----------



## The Traveler

I was wading through the thirty-odd pages of Pokemon avatars and just gave up and decided to make it the same as my Nutkinland avatar.


----------



## NiTessine

Ooo... Shiny new boards! Spiffy new options! Cool new avatar!
Just hafta track down a suitably witty new .sig for myself...


----------



## RaveN

looks like a good test spot.


----------



## Aryoche

Can anyone recommend a way to create (i.e. resize) files for use as custom avatars? I have a file, but it keeps saying it's "too large", even though file size it's under the posted limit...


----------



## RogueJK

Aryoche said:
			
		

> *Can anyone recommend a way to create (i.e. resize) files for use as custom avatars? I have a file, but it keeps saying it's "too large", even though file size it's under the posted limit... *




Make sure that it is both under 5000 bytes and less than 64 x 64 pixels.  You can resize an image to a certain pixel height and width using most graphics programs.


----------



## Mortaneus

I like mine.   Now the world can see my grin.  (btw, I actually CAN grin like that)


----------



## Ravellion

*Q:*

How can you see if an avatar is taken or not?

Rav


----------



## Tiefling

What's wrong with Psionicist being here?


----------



## Mortaneus

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *What's wrong with Psionicist being here? *




I suspect that had to do with the problem of alias jumping.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Well, looks like I got my avatar working...


----------



## Aryoche

RogueJK said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Make sure that it is both under 5000 bytes and less than 64 x 64 pixels.  You can resize an image to a certain pixel height and width using most graphics programs. *




Doh!! I missed the 64x64 part...got it working now, thanks!!! Too bad it can't be just a bit larger, like 80x80... oh well, thanks for the help!


----------



## Aethelstan

...


----------



## Citizen Mane

Wow.  Talk about casting _raise thread_.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Wow.  Talk about casting _raise thread_.



 Stole the words from me. Exactly.


----------



## Michael Morris

I blame the similar threads feature


----------



## the Jester

Someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> So is there anywhere we can go to see the avatars? I thought I saw a rabbit on the list... but no squirrel! No nuts! What kind of crazy place is this?




I guess the response should be 'We have nuts...lots of nuts here'.


----------



## Eridanis

Wow! Has it been three years already for the current incarnation? Tempus freakin' fugit.


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I couldn't remember posting in this thread. I was beginign to wonder if I was going insane. Then I noticed the date on the post. Man 2002 wow.


----------

